# How to evoke 1940's--50's era jazz?



## Pomander_ (May 12, 2008)

Me and two of my friends are singing "fever", a song made famous by Peggy Lee. She was big in the 1940's and 50's, and we want to suggest that in what we wear. Any ideas on how we could do that? Preferably with shoes or accesories, since I don't feel like buying a new dress.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Lia (May 12, 2008)

1 - Fitted clothes! Very important






2 - A good makeup - flawless skin and red lips are a good choice.

3 - Accesories: hm... the hair would be a great focus point... Also, minor accessories like gloves and those sort of things are really good...

Some inspiration:&gt; https://forum.makeuptalk.com/blo...der-shoot.html


----------



## pinksugar (May 12, 2008)

yes, definitely hair would be an easy one if you don't want to buy a new dress.

I would paint my lips and nails red, and do 'victory' rolls in my hair - do a search for victory rolls on google or youtube. Pin up hair is also a helpful search phrase!

best of luck! I really love that song!


----------



## monniej (May 12, 2008)

i would think marilyn monroe or jane russell! strapless dresses, long gloves, hollywood hair and fire engine red lips.


----------



## magneticheart (May 12, 2008)

I was thinking Catherine Zeta Jones in Chicago at first with the short black wig but then I realised that's a bit earlier than 1940's...I think so anyway





So anyway I got curious and found these tips on 1940's-50's style for you on WikiHow.

*Hair:* Side reverse rolls, worn so that the rolls end closely together on the top of the head, would create a â€œVâ€ shape, and they were commonly called â€œVictory Rolls.â€

Pin curls at this time were essential in creating complicated styles. For casual looks, pin curls would be made in even rows, and brushed through for a lovely wavy effect.

Ribbons, flowers, and snoods were popular hair accessories.

*Accessories:* Small hats were popular, also with netting that would hang over the face. A high-fashion woman may have worn large hats. These would often have little or no brim in the back and a high oval rim in front, which may have been any angle above the face.Shoes were still reminiscent of the 1930s style, where they were close-toed, moderately high heels, and often with laces, buckles, or buttons. Bangles, Pins and Earrings were also worn.

*Make-up:* Eyes weren't emphasized with dark shadows, rather just some mascara, though mascara was often worn on top and bottom lashes. Eyeliner was generally worn on the top lids, not the bottom. Lipstick was still darker shades of red, maroon was popular. Mauves and corals were also popular, and Tangee lipstick, the original color-change lipstick, is still available. It was still common to fill in lipstick beyond the lip line, especially to emphasize the curve of the â€œCupid's bowâ€ of the top lip to more of a gentle arc.

*Fashion:* Think about colours instead of fabrics as this was the time of the war and women made up for lack of fabrics by wearing vivid colours usually on opposite sides of the colour spectrum. Outfits usually drew attention to the hips.

Oh, you could also draw a line up the back of your leg with eyeliner like they did in those days to look like they had stockings on when they couldn't afford them.

Hope I helped!


----------



## LilDee (May 12, 2008)

I love that song!

That picture of Marilyn and Jane from Gentlemen prefer blonds is great!!

Think sexy/ sparkly/ jazzy..

Like Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Pomander_ (May 12, 2008)

^haha thanks all! Jessica rabbit! what a great role model.





I'm thinking we'll all curl our hair and do red lipstick, and wear pearls or beads or something to evoke the time period without wearing a full-out costume. Gloves are a great idea...

I'll post pics when I can!


----------

